# Bloated Female Betta: eggbound?



## Naldari (Mar 3, 2013)

My female betta is swollen. Her tank is next to my male's tank. Does it look like she is egg bound? Or swollen? What should i do?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

She looks like it but it does look a little different than my female did. It could be her just be her color. My female has a brownish tinge to her. My female stopped having problems with this after I made sure she absolutely could not see a male. I found she still could glimpse one in the tank next to her. You may want to block her view all the time and see if it helps. I just used white cardboard.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm bumping this. One of my girls looks exactly the same way, and I'm curious as to some more opinions. (No offense meant to Jada, you're awesome, but I figure it never hurts to get additional points-of-view!)


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Does it just take time to get them to release the eggs and become unbound?


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the same questions and no one has answered my post in betta care. 
IS this eggbound ?? WHat does one do to relieve this ? A female I rescued from a client has been this way for weeks....... She appears healthy and is very active..... I am trying epsom salt. I posted a pic. with my questions....
How does one bump a thread ??


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

You can bump a thread simply by posting in it. Usually people just write "bump" or something similar.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, well, since no-one seems to have an answer for this...I can say that one of my girls looked like this, and I treated her with Epsom salts for three days (1tsp to 1g of water) and she went down. It could have been the salt, or it could have been a coincidence...I have no idea. My girls cannot see boys, boys are in a completely separate room, so I know it's not hormones or males or anything like that in my case.  

I did try looking online...(and got a thousand different bits of information, very little of which was helpful), and a few people recommended gently squeezing the female until she released some eggs (rather like what a male would do in breeding)...I would not try this though with my guys. I'm a 5'1" human, and a male betta is 3" long. The force I can exert, even gently with my fingers, is crazily stronger than what a male betta could do. I would be terrified of hurting their internal organs or prolapsing something by squeezing a fish.  Unless I heard from someone I trusted that this is something that might be tried, I'm going to stay far away from it.  
Just thought I'd mention that in case anyone else discovered that same topic elsewhere online...  

Hopefully someone who knows more can help us out.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

If it is eggs and you are worried that she isn't releasing or absorbing them, some folks appear to have let the males do the work for them.

Of course then you have the potential for fertilized eggs. And the danger posed to the female if the male is aggressive. And the male has to have a bubble nest too. :-\


----------

